# Northern pike/muskie questions



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I got a couple questions for some of you that have been lucky enough to catch at least one northern and/or muskie. What is the shallowest water you'd say you've caught a northern, big or small? Also, what's the deepest you'd say you've caught one? Same with muskie, what's the shallowest and the deepest you'd say you've caught a muskie? I was just wondering because I know a few spots at one place or another that are as shallow as a couple feet and less, and I know a few spots that get as deep as 15-20 feet that I can reach casting out from shore. Just trying to figure on what's too shallow and stuff.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've caught muskies in 2-3ft. of water numerous times, and have caught them in deep as 30ft.while trolling around bait fish schools.. Get that bait in there face and they'll eat it...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've caught my share of pike. The deepest, as I recall, was on tipups in 28 feet of water at Pipestem Reservoir in December '02.

The shallowest I have caught pike is probably 6 inches of water.

The only two muskies I have landed were 1) Trolling a bucktail over weedbeds ranging from 10-25 feet deep, and 2) while fishing for bass, seeing one laying in the shallows in about 1 foot of water, and pitching my bass tube up to her. Strange fish those muskies!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I think Madison and NjSimonson both hit on the head.

Either fish can be in shallow enough that you can see fins/body sticking out of the water, or deep 40+ feet.

I have caught fish in 1-1.5ft with top waters, and as deep as 30+ ft in the hot days of summer trolling in 60+ ft with "Big Ernies" trolling around the bait fish 4-5 mph. Look for the plums of baitfish and hang on.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for your input guys, I was just trying to gauge how shallow is too shallow and how deep is too deep, because I've known that they go to deeper water when the water starts to warm up from the summer sun.


----------

